# Winter 2011/12 Meet-Up thread for HI lovers



## philemer (Aug 11, 2011)

Thought it might be fun to see who is going to be in HI this winter so maybe a few get-togethers could be arranged. I'll start:

Maui 1/22>2/5 (Maui Schooner & then Kahana Falls)

B.I. 2/5>2/18 (Wyndham KHR and then HGVC at Waikoloa)

Phil & Sue


----------



## nygiants11991 (Aug 11, 2011)

Oahu Jan 2 -6  Imperial of Waikiki
Maui Jan 6 - 13 Marriott Maui Ocean Club


----------



## sandra kraft (Aug 11, 2011)

*meet up thread for Hawaii lovers*

Westin Maui Jan 21-27.  
Second week to be determined.

Sandy Kraft


----------



## slip (Aug 11, 2011)

10-15 to 10-22 Royal Kona, Big Island


----------



## jsfletch (Aug 12, 2011)

We will be in KoOlina,Oahu from mid Nov- May. Would really enjoy meeting a tugger at either the Marriott or Aulani


----------



## Luanne (Aug 12, 2011)

March, 2012 - Maui.  Still looking for a second week.


----------



## frank808 (Aug 12, 2011)

live 5 minutes from Koolina and Aulani.  Would love to meet some members if they are staying on the west side of the island.  I will be at Marriott Koolina this weekend and at Aulani in 2 weeks (sept 3-5) for the grand opening of the resort.  Anyone else coming this week or in 2 weeks?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Aug 12, 2011)

*P@P*

Point at Poipu 9-21 December 2011  

Sterling


----------



## philemer (Aug 12, 2011)

jsfletch said:


> We will be in KoOlina,Oahu from mid Nov- May. Would really enjoy meeting a tugger at either the Marriott or Aulani



What? You'll be at Ko Olina for 6+ months? How do you manage that? I'm guessing you own a unit, heh? How's that working?


----------



## philemer (Aug 12, 2011)

Kauai Kid said:


> Point at Poipu 9-21 December 2011
> 
> Sterling



No Maui Schooner this winter? Can I use your weeks?


----------



## yeereid (Aug 13, 2011)

Kingsland in Waikoloa Oct 8-15, 2011 & Maui Sunset June 4-18, 2012


----------



## jsfletch (Aug 13, 2011)

philemer said:


> What? You'll be at Ko Olina for 6+ months? How do you manage that? I'm guessing you own a unit, heh? How's that working?



We have a condo in Kai Lani. It's a small complex just to the right of the front gate at Ko Olina. We'll be there from Sept. 22-30. Then we'll be back in mid Nov thru May. I'd be most pleased to buy you a beverage of your choice at the bar of your choice as long as the bar is in KoOlina.


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Aug 13, 2011)

Maui 3/17-3/24 at Hono Koa, which is north of Ka'anapali.  Still waiting for that second week through exchange.  

We bought Sands of Kahana for our second week but doubt we will get a March ressie for it.  Rick will be disappointed in me, buying a week to use next year and then not actually getting the week.  But we will have it the next year, and that will be good enough for me.


----------



## chellej (Aug 13, 2011)

Kauai May 18-26 Shell Beach boy; May 26- June 2 Hanalei Bay; Maui Schooner June 2-9


----------



## ThreeLittleBirds (Aug 14, 2011)

Westin KAN 1/1 - 1/8 and KAA 1/8 - 1/15

Not soon enough!


----------



## jestme (Aug 14, 2011)

HHV, Jan 7-28. We have met Doug26364 and Hockeybrain. Looking forward to meeting more TUG members,.


----------



## Rancher (Aug 14, 2011)

We will be on the Big Island from Dec.28 to Feb 3 with most of the time being at the Kona Hawaiian Village. We were there for March last year but whale watching was not as good as January. Would like to meet any tuggers who are there the same time.


----------



## alwysonvac (Aug 15, 2011)

2/24 to 2/25 - Oahu, Disney's Aulani
2/25 to 3/03 - Oahu, Hilton Hawaiian Village
3/03 to 3/10 - Maui, Westin Ka‘anapali Ocean Resort Villas North


----------



## GregT (Aug 15, 2011)

All,

We'll be at :

HHV Lagoon  - Oct 15 - Oct 22   (Greg and Jonell)
Kings Land  -- June 15 - June 23   (G&J, with our three kids 11/9/7)
Maui Ocean Club -- June 23 - June 30   (Same group)

Would love to meet TUGgers at any of the above!

Best,

Greg


----------



## Hornet441 (Aug 15, 2011)

11-18 Feb 2012, Oahu - Imperial Waikiki.
18-25 Feb 2012, Hawaii - Kona Coast I.


----------



## jhac007 (Aug 15, 2011)

Big Island, Kona Coast Resort - 11/18-25/2011
Maui, The Whaler - 11/25-12/03/2011


----------



## ChrisandBeth (Aug 15, 2011)

Kona, Big Island Feb 15-March 2

Feb 15-17 WM Kona ( owner)
Feb17-24 Kona Coast Resort Phase 2 (II)
Feb 24-March 2 Wyndham Royal Sea Cliff (RCI)


This will be our first visit to Hawaii.


----------



## KevinB (Aug 15, 2011)

3/17-3/24 Maui (still waiting on a trade)
3/24-3/31 Bay Club, Waikoloa


----------



## sailingman22 (Aug 16, 2011)

Kahana Beach, Maui 11/18 - 11/26 
Pono Kai, Kauai 11/26 - 12/3


----------



## slip (Aug 16, 2011)

sailingman22

Do you go to the Pono Kai every Thanksgiving? We will be there the week
before and the week of Thanksgiving in 2012.


----------



## DaveNV (Aug 16, 2011)

nygiants11991 said:


> Oahu Jan 2 -6  Imperial of Waikiki




Ding!  Ding!  Ding!  We have a winner!!!   

We'll also be at the Imperial that week.  Maybe I'll finally be able to meet a real live Tugger in person, just to prove they DO exist!  

Dave


----------



## kmij (Aug 16, 2011)

i hope they will organize this for 2013 - the next time we will be in hawaii!!

i would love to meet some of the tuggers.   hope to be there in feb of 2013 

for a few weeks!!  have a fun get together!!


----------



## heathpack (Aug 16, 2011)

Frank & Fletch, we will be at Aulani Jan 13-16, 2012.

Rancher, we will be at Kings Land in Waikoloa Jan 16-19, 2012. Then we are off to see the volcano for a few days and then at the Shearton Keahoue (sp?) on the Kona Coast for a few days.

Would love to have a cocktail with any of you or other TUGgers who will be around during that time!

H


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 17, 2011)

*Kauai*



philemer said:


> Thought it might be fun to see who is going to be in HI this winter so maybe a few get-togethers could be arranged. I'll start:
> 
> Maui 1/22>2/5 (Maui Schooner & then Kahana Falls)
> 
> ...



Great idea!  Staying at Pono Kai, Kauai from 12/26-1/5.  Coffee anyone?


----------



## Cathyb (Aug 17, 2011)

*Jeff*



slip said:


> sailingman22
> 
> Do you go to the Pono Kai every Thanksgiving? We will be there the week
> before and the week of Thanksgiving in 2012.



Sorry we will miss you, my hubby was born and raised in Racine, Wisc.  We are at Pono Kai, Kauai in December.  Please post any good restaurants you find!


----------



## jsfletch (Aug 17, 2011)

heathpack said:


> Frank & Fletch, we will be at Aulani Jan 13-16, 2012.
> 
> Rancher, we will be at Kings Land in Waikoloa Jan 16-19, 2012. Then we are off to see the volcano for a few days and then at the Shearton Keahoue (sp?) on the Kona Coast for a few days.
> 
> ...



Count me in. Look forward to finally meeting a Tugger. I walk past the Aulani almost on a daily basis. Be my pleasure to treat you to a beverage of your choice at the Aulani.


----------



## mlpmd56 (Aug 17, 2011)

*Maui in January*

Westin Kanaapali Jan 14-21, 2012.
Can't wait!
Marcy


----------



## grgs (Aug 17, 2011)

Westin Kaanapali North: January 6-16.  Hope to meet up with some other Tuggers!

Glorian


----------



## slip (Aug 17, 2011)

CathyB

I'll post some restaurants while I'm there. Just looking through the new issue of Hawaii
magazine I got in the mail today. It's the best of Hawaii issue. It lists
some new places to try and some old favorites.


----------



## philemer (Aug 24, 2011)

jsfletch said:


> We have a condo in Kai Lani. It's a small complex just to the right of the front gate at Ko Olina. We'll be there from Sept. 22-30. Then we'll be back in mid Nov thru May. I'd be most pleased to buy you a beverage of your choice at the bar of your choice as long as the bar is in KoOlina.



On my next trip to Oahu I'll look you up. Mahalo for the offer!


----------



## philemer (Aug 25, 2011)

sandra kraft said:


> Westin Maui Jan 21-27.
> Second week to be determined.
> 
> Sandy Kraft



Sounds like a Tugger-Do! We'll be on Maui from 1/22>2/5. Let's keep in touch.

Anyone else on Maui for this time frame? Maybe somewhere in Kahana or Lahaina?


----------



## shmoore (Aug 27, 2011)

*4 weeks at Kona Hawaiian Resort*

We will be at KHR from Jan. 7 - Feb 3, 2012.  Rancher, we hope to see you and others there. We will be checked in under Ray and Sandy Moore. It is our favorite resort. It always feels like going home.


----------



## slip (Sep 3, 2011)

New computer system being installed at work so I had to change my 2012 plans
for Kauai. I was really looking forward to Thanksgiving on the islands. 
But I made my reservation today for 2-15-12 to 2-29-12 at the Pono Kai. 
I can't believe I still was able to get my favorite unit and miss half of February's
weather in Wisconsin.:whoopie:  This is my shortest span between trips. I'll be
on the Big Island 10-15-11 to 10-22-11. Hope to see a Tugger.


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Sep 3, 2011)

Big Island 12/01 to 12/08 at Paniolo Greens. Then on Maui, Maui Hill (I think) 12/08 to 12/15.
Liz


----------



## elleryjean (Sep 4, 2011)

Marriott Ko Olina  Jan 29-Feb2
Marriott Maui Ocean Club Feb 5-11
Marriott Kauai Beach Club Feb 11-25
Marriott Kauai Lagoons Feb 25


----------



## PClapham (Sep 4, 2011)

Looks like Shmoore, Rancher, and PClapham will be on the BI at the same time!  Pete and Anita C. Will be at the Kona Coast II Dec. 31-Jan. 7-contact aks44062@yahoo.com.

Anitak


Sorry we will miss you this year, Phil- those school vacations!


----------



## CatLovers (Sep 4, 2011)

Hornet441 said:


> 11-18 Feb 2012, Oahu - Imperial Waikiki.
> 18-25 Feb 2012, Hawaii - Kona Coast I.





ChrisandBeth said:


> Kona, Big Island Feb 15-March 2
> 
> Feb 15-17 WM Kona ( owner)
> Feb17-24 Kona Coast Resort Phase 2 (II)
> ...



We'll be on the Big Island as well -- Kona Coast Resort II from Feb 12-22, 2012.  Would love to meet up for a beverage sometime.  If you're game, let's exchange unit numbers once we get there via PM.

*ChrisandBeth*: We've been to the Big Island several times so don't hesitate to drop me an email if you have questions.  This may be your first visit, but if you're anything like us, it won't be your last!


----------



## OKPACIFIC (Sep 5, 2011)

*11/12 Hawaii Winter stays*

We will be in Maui at the Westin Kaanapali Ocean Resorts Villa - North
Nov 5-19, 2011 and
March 11-24, 2012


----------



## philemer (Oct 21, 2011)

Bumping. Anyone else this winter?


----------



## Kauai Kid (Oct 21, 2011)

philemer said:


> No Maui Schooner this winter? Can I use your weeks?



I used them in June to cool off from Texas 100+ days.

Never thought I'd say I'm going to Hawaii to get cool but other than the sun being very intense mid day it was quite pleasant.

Sterling


----------



## calgal (Oct 21, 2011)

Bay Club on the Big Island with the family 11/19-27, and Ko'olina with my teen daughter 12/17-12/24. Twice in one month; how decadent is that?


----------



## Calyn79 (Oct 21, 2011)

Aloha
We'll be 'snowbirding' on Kauai Nov. 11 to Mar 9.....YEEHAW...parked between the north and south shores.
Lawai Beach - Nov 11-Dec. 2
Cliffs Club - Dec. 2-9
Lawai Beach - Dec 9 - Jan 6
Alii Kai Jan 6-Jan 20
Lawai Beach Jan 20-Feb. 10
Mauna Kai - Feb. 10 - Mar 9

It would be fun to meet up with another Tugger.....please contact us.


----------



## jacknsara (Oct 21, 2011)

*Kbv 12/24/11 - 1/14/2012*

Aloha,
We'll be at Kauai Beach Villas for three weeks 12/24/11 - 1/14/2012.  We're still not sure which dates if any our daughters will join us.
Jack


----------



## sunshine4 (Oct 26, 2011)

philemer said:


> Sounds like a Tugger-Do! We'll be on Maui from 1/22>2/5. Let's keep in touch.
> 
> Anyone else on Maui for this time frame? Maybe somewhere in Kahana or Lahaina?



 Marcia and Wayne will be at Ka'anapali Beach Club Jan. 28-4. Second week TBD. 1st time to Maui so all tips will be appreciated.


----------



## psuwalt (Oct 26, 2011)

*I'm Jealous*

Never thought I could be so jealous of so many people at the same time.  Alas, I will wait until September, 2012 when I'll be spending almost 4 weeks on Oahu, BI and Maui.

Have fun this winter, everyone.

Walt & Sue


----------



## MuranoJo (Oct 27, 2011)

Jealous at the extreme!  Look at Calyn--almost 4 mos. on the same island!


----------



## philemer (Oct 27, 2011)

marlee73 said:


> Marcia and Wayne will be at Ka'anapali Beach Club Jan. 28-4. Second week TBD. 1st time to Maui so all tips will be appreciated.



Watch this thread for a Jan/Feb "Tugger DO" announcement.   We'll give you plenty of tips at the "DO".


----------



## MOXJO7282 (Oct 27, 2011)

Maui Marriott 2/15 - 2/28/12


----------



## philemer (Oct 27, 2011)

sandra kraft said:


> Westin Maui Jan 21-27.
> Second week to be determined.
> 
> Sandy Kraft





marlee73 said:


> Marcia and Wayne will be at Ka'anapali Beach Club Jan. 28-4. Second week TBD. 1st time to Maui so all tips will be appreciated.



Are we the only three who will be on Maui the end of January? Hard to believe! :whoopie:  Looks like we will have to have TWO DOs. 

Sandy, how about Jan. 23rd or 24th at a restaurant in Whaler's Village area?

marlee73, how about same location on Jan. 28th? Or, Kihei area Jan. 29th>Feb. 3rd? We're flexible.


----------



## sunshine4 (Oct 29, 2011)

philemer said:


> Are we the only three who will be on Maui the end of January? Hard to believe! :whoopie:  Looks like we will have to have TWO DOs.
> 
> Sandy, how about Jan. 23rd or 24th at a restaurant in Whaler's Village area?
> 
> marlee73, how about same location on Jan. 28th? Or, Kihei area Jan. 29th>Feb. 3rd? We're flexible.



 The 28th may be good. I will get back to you when I get my other weeks booked. My brother and his wife are coming to. This is a retirement trip for all of us. 
? Are you able to snorkel in Maui in Jan.


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 29, 2011)

ChrisandBeth said:


> Kona, Big Island Feb 15-March 2
> 
> Feb 15-17 WM Kona ( owner)
> Feb17-24 Kona Coast Resort Phase 2 (II)
> ...


You'll love the BI and it's good to stay multiple
 Weeks


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 29, 2011)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Big Island 12/01 to 12/08 at Paniolo Greens. Then on Maui, Maui Hill (I think) 12/08 to 12/15.
> Liz



Hey liz, maybe we can finally get together this year, we re on the BI nov 15 to Dec 15!


----------



## Sunnydude (Oct 30, 2011)

While we wait for our purchase at Westin Kierland to be completed, we have rented a week at Westin Kaanapali North from a fellow tugger from 1/13 - 1/20


----------



## sandra kraft (Oct 30, 2011)

*meet up*



philemer said:


> Are we the only three who will be on Maui the end of January? Hard to believe! :whoopie:  Looks like we will have to have TWO DOs.
> 
> Sandy, how about Jan. 23rd or 24th at a restaurant in Whaler's Village area?
> 
> marlee73, how about same location on Jan. 28th? Or, Kihei area Jan. 29th>Feb. 3rd? We're flexible.



Phil, either date sounds great and Whaler's Village - perfect!  We can get more specific as the date gets closer.  I still do not have airline reservations or second week reserved.  

Sandy


----------



## ronandjoan (Oct 30, 2011)

BMWguynw said:


> Maybe I'll finally be able to meet a real live Tugger in person, just to prove they DO exist!
> 
> Dave



Dave
I follow your posts a lot.  We stay in Renton often to visit family, our son lives in Issaquah, my dad lives in Oak Harbor...we are real live TUGGERS too!


----------



## sunshine4 (Nov 4, 2011)

marlee73 said:


> The 28th may be good. I will get back to you when I get my other weeks booked. My brother and his wife are coming to. This is a retirement trip for all of us.
> ? Are you able to snorkel in Maui in Jan.



Ok I just confirmed the other week Jan 21-28 Kauai. So the 28th should work. :whoopie:


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 21, 2011)

We just met James and Marlene Hackett and their friends yesterday in Kona.  Also visited their unit (3 BD 3 BA) at Kona Coast resort.

had a wonderful time.
Looking forward to more.


----------



## ronandjoan (Nov 23, 2011)

calgal said:


> Bay Club on the Big Island with the family 11/19-27, and Ko'olina with my teen daughter 12/17-12/24. Twice in one month; how decadent is that?



We're down here at Sea Moutnain resort right by the Black Sand Beach if you are down this way, like Friday?

we'll drive up to Kona for Thanksgiving with my brother and family.
Joan


----------



## PClapham (Dec 3, 2011)

Can we get a summary of any planned meetings in Hawaii?  We're especially interested in

1. Kona Dec. 31-Jan. 6  (Kona Coast)
and
2. Kauai Jan. 6-13. (Point at Poipu)

Let me know who will be at either....

Looks like Calyn and jackandsara will overlap with us on Kauai and 
Rancher  will overlap with us on Kona.




Anitak


----------



## Cathyb (Dec 3, 2011)

*jackandsara*



jacknsara said:


> Aloha,
> We'll be at Kauai Beach Villas for three weeks 12/24/11 - 1/14/2012.  We're still not sure which dates if any our daughters will join us.
> Jack



We're just down the road at Pono Kai from 1226-1/5.  Let me know if you want to meet.


----------



## Calyn79 (Dec 3, 2011)

muranojo said:


> Jealous at the extreme!  Look at Calyn--almost 4 mos. on the same island!


Yup - that's us, and loving every moment of it. You simply can't have a bad day in paradise. During our 1st 3 wks here the weather has been great - yesterday we experienced our 1st real rain showers (except those at night) as we migrated to the north shore for a week at the Cliffs Club, but the sun returned today here. On the way up we met up with Tuggers 'sailingman' at the Pono Kai who also hail from B.C. and had a good chat. Back to the Lawai Beach next week.

cheers and good travels to all heading this way this winter 
PM me is you'd like to meet up.  :whoopie:


----------



## dboy1 (Dec 4, 2011)

*holidays*

Waikiki Banyon Dec.18-Jan 14  Counting down the days---14 days and 9 hours


----------



## philemer (Dec 27, 2011)

Time to bump this thread. Anyone still interested? 

Maui- 1/22>2/5
B.I.-   2/5> 2/18


----------



## philemer (Dec 27, 2011)

philemer said:


> Are we the only three who will be on Maui the end of January? Hard to believe! :whoopie:  Looks like we will have to have TWO DOs.
> 
> Sandy, how about Jan. 23rd or 24th at a restaurant in Whaler's Village area?
> 
> marlee73, how about same location on Jan. 28th? Or, Kihei area Jan. 29th>Feb. 3rd? We're flexible.



Sandy & marlee73, still a go?


----------



## sunshine4 (Jan 16, 2012)

Phil, we do not get into Maui till 5:15 I am not sure we can get rental car and checked in and back to meet you till 8:30. Is that to late? We are only coming from Kauai so no jet lag to deal with. If not what other night is good for you. Sunday? Are you guys anywhere close to us? We are at Kaannapoli Beach Resort.


----------



## nygiants11991 (Jan 21, 2012)

psuwalt said:


> Never thought I could be so jealous of so many people at the same time.  Alas, I will wait until September, 2012 when I'll be spending almost 4 weeks on Oahu, BI and Maui.
> 
> Have fun this winter, everyone.
> 
> Walt & Sue



If there was a like button, I would have to press it on this quote.  We just got back from almost 2 weeks on Oahu & Maui.  Already planning my 2013 trip to Oahu & Kauai  Moste likely sometime April/May 2013


----------



## meatsss (Jan 24, 2012)

*At LBR on Kauai through the 27th*

Call us at the resort in room 2304 if you are nearby or leave a reply here. We may be here, or in the ocean, or on the golf course, or up in Hanalei. Who knows where we'll be?


----------



## Hornet441 (Feb 8, 2012)

We're alway in for a beverage. We will be in phase I and the couple we are travelling with are in II. We''l try to remember to PM when we arrive.
3 more sleeps! 



CatLovers said:


> We'll be on the Big Island as well -- Kona Coast Resort II from Feb 12-22, 2012.  Would love to meet up for a beverage sometime.  If you're game, let's exchange unit numbers once we get there via PM.
> 
> *ChrisandBeth*: We've been to the Big Island several times so don't hesitate to drop me an email if you have questions.  This may be your first visit, but if you're anything like us, it won't be your last!


----------



## CatLovers (Feb 8, 2012)

Hornet441 said:


> We're alway in for a beverage. We will be in phase I and the couple we are travelling with are in II. We''l try to remember to PM when we arrive.
> 3 more sleeps!



No idea whether we're in Phase 1 or 2!  But we'll be there on the 12th.  I'll PM you our cell phone number.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Feb 9, 2012)

philemer said:


> Thought it might be fun to see who is going to be in HI this winter so maybe a few get-togethers could be arranged. I'll start:
> 
> Maui 1/22>2/5 (Maui Schooner & then Kahana Falls)
> 
> ...



how was your experience at the schooner?

are they doing any remodeling yet?

mahalo, sterling


----------



## Calyn79 (Feb 11, 2012)

We are having a wonderful time on Kauai....loving every day of it. We now have only 4 weeks before we hop the bird home to B.C.  Right now we are in a private rental for a month at Mauna Kai. We'll have stayed in 4 t/share properties and a couple of private rentals. It has been a blast and it will be hard to head home. We've met so many wonderful people at all the places we've been. The weather has turned a bit the last couple of weeks....not as sunny and certainly cooler, but not we are not complaining....most all of our days have been quite useable days. 

Special thanks to Kauai Kid and Sailingman for meeting up with us. Enjoyed your company and hopefully our paths will cross again.

love Kauai...big time.


----------

